# The APA, what can we do?



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

OK, so the APA are trying to stop not only the trade in Exotic pets, but also the keeping and breeding of them....

What can we do?...

Myself and Messengermatt have started to tackle this, but we need your help, 

Anyone who can help set up and run a website, please contact messengermatt directly via PM, anyone willing to give any support is greatly appreciated. Not only do we need all the info we can get on these guys would be ideal, also anyone willing to put thier name forward for any petitions / statements etc would be great, as responsible keepers we owe it to the general exotic keeping community to make a stand BEFORE it becomes a massive issue, they have already stopped shows, we cannot allow this to continue!

I have been contacting breeders / keepers / retailers from around the globe to help in our cause.

the only condition required to help is that you have no previous run ins with the law regarding the care of animals / the transport or import of animals.

please contact me via PM if you are willing to help

Many thanks to you all for taking the time to read this
Paul
EXOPET
07762000813


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Think of it as a combatant in the sense of there will now be something put out there showing the truth rather than the sworded stuff the likes of the APA come out with.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I received this e-mail from Martin Hole recently

;
Hello Paul,


thank you for the information.
We are full member of the EU-ARK and in contact with Chris Newman already.


So we are focussing on working in the EU-ARK to have an eu wide organisation to represent the animal keers and industry.


English home page - EUARK


You may join us there or, if you have any further informations, you may send them to EU-ARK representatives:


[email protected]

so it would seem that a europe -wide organisation is being finalised ready to deal with malicious 'groups' such as the APA

the link to the e-mail will allow people with genuine information to keep everyone informed, and allow large companies to join the organisation and help out however they can


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

The right to keep reptiles will result in many battles being fought in europe. To make sure we win the war i suggest everyone joins and supports EU ARK.


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

We have already started setting something like this up for the UK based keepers to SUPPORT and hopefully work with FBH/IHS, website has started to be built and we have had a good response from people on here and FB who are helping.

We have letters and emails written and ready to go to the companies that supply the exotic trades and to [email protected] as well as we hope that if we can work with them, we can help educate the stores and also have a well known retailer behind us.

You can find regular updates here:

Society for the Protection of Exotic Pets | Facebook


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

On the flip side of this it may just be a battle lost before it's begun because so long as there is things such as the APA around we won't win unless we have multiple support groups, websites, contingency plans etc ready to throw back at them.

I'll hedge bets and APA worker has already stopped by here and made Elaine Toland aware of the next move, perhaps not spouting about it and doing it quietly will give us more leverage ?


----------



## adist1002 (Jul 6, 2012)

hopefully work with FBH/IHS, website has started to be built and we have had a good response from people on here and FB who are helping.


----------

